Ask HN: Why you would not use python? - xcoding
======
sidcool
Lack of Static typing. Tad slow.

------
eip
[https://www.quora.com/Why-does-Google-prefer-the-Java-
stack-...](https://www.quora.com/Why-does-Google-prefer-the-Java-stack-for-
its-products-instead-of-Python)

